# مشاريع فى استخدام نظام الانتاج فى الوقت المحدد



## sweden max (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا محمد خريج جديد فى الهندسة الصناعبة واريد مشروع عن استخدام نظام الانتاج فى الوقت المحدد just in time او حتى جزء من الجانب النضرى او اى معلومة عن هذا الموضوع فارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## starmoooon (30 أكتوبر 2010)

من امكانك تحميل ذلك الكتاب سيفيدك كثيرا 


http://depositfiles.com/files/pnrdzzr45/1420090283.rar

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/281143372/1420090283.rar


Hiroyuki Hirano, "JIT Implementation Manual -- The Complete Guide to Just-In-Time Manufacturing: Volume 4 -- Leveling -- Changeover and Quality Assurance"

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## maagdy (16 يونيو 2011)

الإنتاج في الوقت المُحدد​   في الوقـت المحـدد​  Just in Time

 ×   مقدمة​ ------------------------------​  ×    هي منظومة لإدارة الإنتاج تعنى ،   (فـقط إنتاج أو  توريد الأصناف التي  نحتاج إليهـا  بالضبط في وقت  الاحتيـاج إليها ) ، وذلك     خلال جميع  مراحل الإنتاج .
 ¨  نظراً للمتغيرات التي طرأت على مجال الإنتاج الصناعي مثل :
  *    التقدم  الهائل في  تكنولوجيا الإنتاج الصناعي .
  *    تعدد المنتجات التي تنتجهـا المنشأة الصناعية الواحدة حتى  أصبحت بعض الشركات تنتج  سلاسل مختلفة من الموديلات للمنتج الواحد مثل  الموبايل واللاب توب وأجهزة التليفزيون ال.  سى. دى. وغيرها من المنتجات  المتنوعة وبالتالي تحتاج إلى  الإنتاج بناء على الطلب.
  *    التوسع في  التوزيع و البيع و  كثرة العملاء و  تباين طلباتـهم .
 ¨  لذلك أصبح لزامـاً على شركات التصنيع البحث عن أساليب جديدة لإدارة الإنتاج تمكن الشركات من الوفاء بالتزاماتها تجاه العملاء و يتيح لها النمو و التوســع .
 ¨   وكان ظهور نظام  الإنتاج   في الوقـت المحـدد و هو أسلوب من  أساليب إدارة الإنتاج التي تميزت بها الصناعة اليابانية ، و يسير جنباً إلى جنب  بمحاذاة نظام إدارة  الجـودة الشاملة وقد  ابتكرت هذا النظام في الإنتاج شركة  تـويـوتـا اليابانيـة لصناعة  السيارات .
 ¨   و أصبح نظام الإنتاج التقليدي ( القديم ) والذي يعتمد على تجميع كميات كبيرة من المواد والأجزاء من الموردين و تحويلها إلى منتج تام و دفعها إلى السوق بدون معرفة احتياجات العملاء هو  نظام غير مناسب .
 ¨   و كان  لابد من التحول إلى نظام جديد يبدأ  بالتعرف علـى احتياجـات  العملاء ثم التعاقد مع الموردين و من ثم  تخطيط الإنتاج .
 ¨   وتعتبر صناعة السيارات واحدة مـن الصناعـات التي تنتج العديد من الموديلات التي تتيح العديد من الاختيارات أمام العملاء ، وقد أتاحت وسائل الاتصال الحديثة و الكمبيوتر للعميل مساحة أكبر للاختيار داخل الموديل الواحد .
 ¨   و  أصبح لزاماً على بعض  الشركات أن تنتج أكثر من  موديل في نفس الوقت .
 ¨ ولأن كل سيارة تتكون من عدد كبير من المكونات ، حيث يبلغ عدد مكونات السيارة الواحدة قرابة ثلاثين ألف مكون التي يتم توريدها من الموردين والتي يتم تبادلها بين المخـازن وخطوط الإنتاج وبين خطوط الإنتاج بعضها و بعض فقد أصبح من الضروري وضع نظام يضمن :
 ·   سلامة و دقة عملية  التوريد (بدون أخطاء) و  خاصة مع تنوع المنتجات .
 ·   نجاح عملية  الإنتاج بدون توقفات وبدون  منتج معيب.

  ويهدف نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد إلى :​ ------------------------------​  ·   خفض  المخزون بين مراحل الإنتاج  المختلفة من المورد  إلى العميل .
 ·   خفض  زمن التوريد .
 ·   خفض التكلفة .
 ·   منع  الأعطال والمنتج  المعيب .
 ·   الوصول إلى حركة  انسيابية تامة للمواد والأجزاء والمنتج التام .
·    ان يكون    لكل فرد    دور محدد    ويـُمثل قيمة    مضافة للمنتج .
 ×   وتم استبدال النظام التقليدي الذي كان يسمح بمخزون بين المراحل المختلفة بنظام الانسيابي الجديد في الوقـت المحـدد 

 ×    وبالتخلص من    المخزون بين    مراحل الإنتاج    يمكن خفض    المساحة الضرورية للإنتاج ويصبح    العاملين على مقربة    من بعض بصورة    تسهل الاتصال    بينهم .
 ×   ويقوم نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد على مفهوم تطوير الموارد البشرية والعمل الجماعي ، ويحقق إمكانية إنتاج أكثر من نوع في نفس الوقت .
 ×   و في حالة إنتاج موديل  واحد ( الإنتاج  الكمي ) يتم إنتاجه على  دفعات قليلة للاستفادة  بالأسلوب الجديد للإنتاج .

 المقومات والعناصر التي تقوم عليها منظومة الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد .​ ------------------------------​  ·   تحديد زمن التشغيل ومعدلات الإنتاج لكل منتج والخط الرئيسي .
 ·   ضبط حركة المواد والأجزاء والمنتج بين جميع المراحل بدقة وأمان .
 ·   متابعة أداء المعدات وخطوط الإنتاج وسرعة إصلاح الأعطال ومنع المنتج المعيب .
 ·   توظيف مفاهيم تقليل الخطأ.
 ·   دعم أعمال التحسين المستمر .

 ×   تطوُر دور المشرفين​ ------------------------------​  §   نظرا لان  العملية الإنتاجية (  التصنيعية ) أصبحت  تقوم على   بناء الجودة عند المصدر وتتطلب سرعة  التدخل لحل  المشكلات وضمان  انسيابية العمل  أصبح من الضروري  إعادة النظر في  دور ومهارات  مشرفي الإنتاج والذي كان  ينحصر في انه  فرد:
 ·   مـُوجه للإنتاج (رئيس  مجموعة - يعطى  أوامر - يتلقى  أوامر)  
  وأصبحت صورته الجديدة انه شخص :  ·   مـُوجه   للأفراد ( مُعلم  ومُدرب – مُحفز-  مُخطط –   مُبتكر – وسيلة  اتصال بين الجميع ). أي انه شخص  ذو مهارات تقنية ومعارف تمكنه من  القيادة و التشغيل  وإدارة أعمال  التحسين وإدارة  العلاقات الإنسانية .


 ×   التطبيق المحدود والشامل :​ ------------------------------​  §   عندما  يتم تطبيق  النظام بين المنتج و  الموردين فقط  يسمى محدود  و عندما يشمل  الموزعين و العمـلاء  يسمــى تطبيق  شامل  .
 ·   في حالة التطبيق المحدود يتم :
  *    تحليل العمل  الحالي .
  *    البحث عن  أي عمل لا  يقدم إسهام  حقيقي للقيمة  المضافة والتخلص  منه .
 ·  في حالة التطبيق الشامل يتم :
  *    تحديد الزمن  المناسب لوصول  السلعة للعميل .
  *    تصميم نقطة  تلقي الطلبات .
  *    تصميم نظام  للمعلومات .
 ×  وتمثل عناصر نظام  الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد القاعدة الأساسية لنجاح تطبيق منظومة التصنيع الرشيق .
من موقع مبادئ الادارة وتطوير الصناعة


----------



## maagdy (18 يونيو 2011)

رابط موضوع الانتاج فى الوقت المحدد

http://edara-eg.net/jit.htm


----------

